# ALSA Setup

## Techie2000

Okay in the install docks it says to add the alsa modules to modules.autoload, and to do:

rc-update add alsa default

The modules works okay, but alsa doesn't work. I do rc-update add alsasound default. When I boot up it says that alsa is already loaded, except when I remove the modules from modules.autoload. What is the "correct" way to set ALSA up.

----------

## mksoft

It is misleading. You should set the modules in /etc/modules.d/alsa and after that run update-modules

Remove the modules from modules.autoload.

----------

## Mr. Pointy

and

rc-update add alsasound boot

----------

## Cmor

Has anyone been able to get their sound working using a PCI SB 16 (think its a Ensoniq 1371)? Followed the install instructions but they were a little bit vague. REAL new at Gentoo (3 install tries   :Confused:  ) and I'm thinking that the OSS drivers might be a better choice....) any good way to solve this dilemma? Thankee in advance!

----------

## Techie2000

I had some sound coming out my Soundblaster PCI 16.

----------

## Cmor

Looks like the card doesn't use a ES1371 after all! Damn IM DUM! Cirrus Logic is whats acutally detected. Fricken sound card!

----------

## Techie2000

Okay now I'm confused about setting up the PCM/OSS compatible drivers. How exactly should this be setup and how do I test it?

----------

## pjp

 *Cmor wrote:*   

> Looks like the card doesn't use a ES1371 after all! Damn IM DUM! Cirrus Logic is whats acutally detected. Fricken sound card!

 Amusing if you picture Dr. Evil sitting at a PC saying this  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dragonpath

What if I just want to compile everything i need for sound into my kernel, do I still need to modify any config files or anything else like that?

I've gotten so confused with all the myriad opinions on how to fix the sound problem.  This may be the number one problem facing people trying out gentoo.  I've got a Creative Sound Blaster PCI 128 but the only sound you'll hear is the sound of a grown man sobbing over another kernel compile or another config modification just to hear a beep from the speaker.

----------

## Techie2000

The kernel drivers are OSS drivers and aren't as high quality as the ALSA drivers. If you want to use ALSA just put the sound as a module...

----------

## Cmor

Ok people throw me a fricken bone here..... hehe j/k

and what module would one specify for sound? The one that corresponds to the sound card (i.e. es1371) ?

----------

## pjp

Here's your fricken bone.  Or here.  :Very Happy: 

----------

